# The Will to Live



## Unkotare

"Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."

                                                                                                                    - Arthur Schopenhauer


In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.


----------



## skye

The will to live is intrinsic in all Nature, humans and animals .....vegetation too.


----------



## Unkotare

skye said:


> The will to live is intrinsic in all Nature, humans and animals .....vegetation too.




Not in the sense Schopenhauer was referring.


----------



## skye

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The will to live is intrinsic in all Nature, humans and animals .....vegetation too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the sense Schopenhauer was referring.
Click to expand...



Schopenhauer or not

The will to live is intrinsic in all creatures created by GOD.



Good night everybody.


----------



## Unkotare

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The will to live is intrinsic in all Nature, humans and animals .....vegetation too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the sense Schopenhauer was referring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Schopenhauer or not
> 
> The will to live is intrinsic in all creatures created by GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everybody.
Click to expand...



You're not paying attention.


----------



## DarkFury

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The will to live is intrinsic in all Nature, humans and animals .....vegetation too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the sense Schopenhauer was referring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Schopenhauer or not
> 
> The will to live is intrinsic in all creatures created by GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention.
Click to expand...

And your not listening.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

He's attempting to start a thread about hedonism and how the human condition generally prefers the seven deadly sins vice altruism (unless there's pleasure to be derived from the latter).

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare

Damaged Eagle said:


> He's attempting to start a thread about hedonism and how the human condition generally prefers the seven deadly sins vice altruism (unless there's pleasure to be derived from the latter)....




Who?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Perhaps the United States educational system and it's pretension of believing that a sheepskin makes a individual superior to another therefore they require significantly more money than other countries expend on education so they can have their brick and mortar buildings, laptops, new sports lockers, new football stadiums, new baseball fields, and such.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## BreezeWood

Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.


.


Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man




not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution such as "You're not paying attention". the billboards for the righteous.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.



Paintings and signs in caves that have survived tens of thousands of years do not date back 200,000-300,00 years, or when homo sapiens were thought to evolve. If belief in a higher existence were intrinsic we'd see it that far back or close to it. And that would be only one indicator. That we don't see it until relatively recently says a lot. Even within the last 30,000 years humans have shown reverence for the lives of the animals they kill. For all living things. How many people today could not care less about a dead cow or bear.

The OP is right that modern humans, going back 10,000 years maybe, have gradually gravitated to deities. Tens of thousands of them. The first were of nature. God of the corn, god of the volcano, or of fertility. Monotheism is very recent in terms of the entire history of humankind.

Before this humans were animals surviving in a physical world. The concept of a 'higher being' or an entity controlling things like lightning and fire were absent.


----------



## Unkotare

BreezeWood said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution such as "You're not paying attention". the billboards for the righteous.
Click to expand...




And you believe that because...?


----------



## Unkotare

IsaacNewton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paintings and signs in caves that have survived tens of thousands of years do not date back 200,000-300,00 years, or when homo sapiens were thought to evolve. If belief in a higher existence were intrinsic we'd see it that far back or close to it. And that would be only one indicator. That we don't see it until relatively recently says a lot. Even within the last 30,000 years humans have shown reverence for the lives of the animals they kill. For all living things. How many people today could not care less about a dead cow or bear.
> 
> The OP is right that modern humans, going back 10,000 years maybe, have gradually gravitated to deities. Tens of thousands of them. The first were of nature. God of the corn, god of the volcano, or of fertility. Monotheism is very recent in terms of the entire history of humankind.
> 
> Before this humans were animals surviving in a physical world. The concept of a 'higher being' or an entity controlling things like lightning and fire were absent.
Click to expand...





This is an illogical conclusion.


----------



## task0778

Maybe I am way off on what Schopenhauer is getting at, but I see it as the concept that mankind needs to believe in something that exists after death.   Cuz if you don't have that when WTF are we doing here suffering the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune?   How strong is the will to live when you're alone and you got nothin' but pain and hopelessness?   Yeah, it's great when you got the world by the ass but it ain't so hot when it's the other way around.


----------



## AVISSSER

Immortality.


----------



## BreezeWood

Unkotare said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution such as "You're not paying attention". the billboards for the righteous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe that because...?
Click to expand...

.


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."






BreezeWood said:


> not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution





Unkotare said:


> And you believe that because...?



in abject disharmony with -




. 
recorded history proves otherwise for what they portray


----------



## Unkotare

BreezeWood said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution such as "You're not paying attention". the billboards for the righteous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe that because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> not in the least, in most they testify to its substitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe that because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in abject disharmony with -
> 
> View attachment 153112
> .
> recorded history proves otherwise for what they portray
Click to expand...






What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.



I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.

My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.


----------



## task0778

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.
> 
> My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.
Click to expand...


Whatever works for you is good, but that doesn't mean it works for everybody else.   In fact, I would go so far as to say that the majority of people throughout history and leading up to and including now actually DO have spiritual needs.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.
> 
> My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.
Click to expand...


You need to ask yourself why it makes you so uncomfortable to consider that you DO have such a need.


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.
> 
> My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself why it makes you so uncomfortable to consider that you DO have such a need.
Click to expand...


Says who?

You?

I have no such need.


----------



## Chuz Life

task0778 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.
> 
> My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever works for you is good, but that doesn't mean it works for everybody else.   In fact, I would go so far as to say that the majority of people throughout history and leading up to and including now actually DO have spiritual needs.
Click to expand...



I am happy to be in the minority on that one, then.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that there are countless examples of  mankind's pursuits in all things 'metaphysical.' The churches, altars, statues, books, etc. . . They all speak for that themselves.
> 
> My problem is with calling it a "need." Maybe some people do. . . But I  don't personally 'need' any of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask yourself why it makes you so uncomfortable to consider that you DO have such a need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who?
> 
> You?.....
Click to expand...



Says YOU. That's the point.


----------



## Unkotare

"Life presents itself as a problem, a task to be worked out, and therefore, as a rule, as a constant conflict with necessity."


----------



## Unkotare

"To say that the world has only a physical and not a moral significance is the greatest and most pernicious of all errors."


----------



## ThatDude30

Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.





Unkotare said:


> "Temples and churches, pagodas and mosques, in all lands and in all ages, in splendor and vastness, testify to the metaphysical need of man, which, strong and ineradicable, follows close upon his physical need."
> 
> - Arthur Schopenhauer
> 
> 
> In consideration of human history, it is hard to argue with the notion of a fundamental metaphysical need among human beings as a consequence or condition of our unique intelligence.


Are you asking is it hard to argue the belief of our fundamental metaphysical need for the will to, a condition or consequence based or caused by our unique intelligence?


----------

